# Now really honey why would anyone



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

*put it under the sink???*


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Lololol


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I dub thee winner of the '_most obnoxious hack'_ award.....:thumbup:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## transient (Jul 15, 2012)

Sadly, the thing that offends me the most about that install is the broken standard size duplex plate.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

transient said:


> Sadly, the thing that offends me the most about that install is the broken standard size duplex plate.


Whaddaya expect from Leviton? Their plates are as brittle as all git-out.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

howd ya know it was leviton?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm thinking they're on to something. 
In Canada, counter receptacles need not be on AFCI's. That hole in 
the counter will save someone $60 and the frustration of dishwasher 
stopping due to nuisance tripping. :thumbup:
What else can we plug into the counter plugs? :jester::laughing:
P&L


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

papaotis said:


> howd ya know it was leviton?


'Cuz it was busted.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't know how 'new' it is .. but Leviton has nylon plates now.

Packaging actually says 'unbreakable' !

I've used some, and they actually seem pretty much unbreakable....

Guess they finally listened to some of the complaints :laughing:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

At least they used an escutcheon! 👍


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> At least they used an escutcheon! 👍


That's what I said! Lmao


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

3D Electric said:


> At least they used an escutcheon! 👍


That's what stood out to me ... had plumber written all over it :laughing:


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

emtnut said:


> Don't know how 'new' it is .. but Leviton has nylon plates now.
> 
> Packaging actually says 'unbreakable' !
> 
> ...




Folded one in half and it didn't break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

This is a better job than how I ran the pex in my house.


----------

